# Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05



## sbasi (13. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mir einen Multimedia-PC zusammenszustellen. Das Gehäuse Silverstorm Fortress FT05 sagt mir (aus optischen Gründen) sehr zu. Bei meiner Recherche im Netz zum Thema "Wasserkühlung" finde ich einerseits (a) nur Bilder von CPU-All-In-One-Lösungen (https://www.chiphell.com/article-11040-5.html). Andererseits (b) finde ich nur Beschreibungen, dass man unten im Gehäuse z.B. einen 3x140-Radiator auf die Lüfter bauen könnte. 

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es eine gute All-In-One-Lösung für dieses Gehäuse zur Kühlung eines Intel 6700(K)-CPU UND einer GFX980-GPU? 

(a) Wäre eine Lösung mit einem "dicken" 120er Radiator "oben" zielführend? 
(a) Verrückte Idee?: Mit dem EKWB Predator CPU und GPU ansteuern und Radiator oben an das abnehmbare Gitter anbringen? (Schläuche?)
(b) Die Lösung "unten" klingt für mich äußerst unlogisch, da ich ja warme Luft sozusagen "in das Gehäuse" puste. Quatsch?

Ich wäre für weiterführende Tipps äußerst danbar!!!


----------



## GrueneMelone (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05*

Was ist dein Budget? Wieso überhaupt Wakü und keine Lukü? Soll es eine Custom Wakü werden? Hast du Erfahrungen bzw traust dir zu eine Wakü zu bauen? Das Gehäuse ist außerdem null geeignet für eine Wakü. Davon kannst dich gleich trennen und sehr Einsteigerfreundlich soll es auch nicht sein.


----------



## sbasi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05*

Merci für die Antwort!

Da mein letzter PC-Eigenbau schon etwas zurück liegt und "damals" die Wasserkühlung noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte, fange ich in der Tat erst jetzt an, mich mit dem Thema Wakü "richtig" auseinanderzusetzen. Zwar habe ich schon physikalisches Wissen, dennoch schrecke ich zugegeben vor einer Custom-Lösung eher zurück. Zutrauen würde ich es mir schon ... aber Zeit und so ... daher auch die EKWB Predator. Zum Budget: Das hängt für mich von der Lösung ab. Bei 400 Euro für die Wakü (CPU/GPU) läge meine Schmerzgrenze, ggf. etwas mehr bei einer Variante, die ausbaufähig, sehr leise, wartungsfreundlich und langhährig funktionstüchtig ist).

Ich bin übrigns auf eine Wakü gekommen, weil ich in den Erfahrungsberichten zu dem "auserwählten" Gehäuse herausgelesen habe, dass zwar der Kamineffekt für eine CPU-Lukü wunderbar funktioniert, für die Graka jedoch weniger ("Kaffeetassenwärmer").


----------



## GrueneMelone (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05*

Okay also wenn du ein vernünftiges Custum Design nimmst und nur eine GPU, geht mit Luftkühlung in modernen Gehäusen alles problemlos. Die GTX 980 empfehle ich dir allerdings wegen dem schlechten P/L Verhältnis nicht. Lass dir hier im Forum einen kompletten Rechner zusammenstellen und du wirst mit Lukü deutlich besser und leiser kommen. Dann wäre nämlich eine 980Ti zum Beispiel drinnen oder du sparst Geld und nimmst eine R9 390 oder wartest bis im Herbst die neuen GPUs kommen.


----------



## sbasi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU/GPU in einem Silverstorm Fortress FT05*

Danke für den Tipp: Ich habe mal ein neues Thema eröffnet


----------

